# Bourke Parakeet Newbie



## hthurston (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, Im looking into purchasing my first pair of Bourke Parakeets. Where can I find the best information on 
them? or maybe a book i could have to hand when I need help/advise on things ? (Internet has so much info and all says different things!)

Currently found a pair a male and female, and I dont want to split them up. Is this a good idea?

Thank you for any advice given


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

for a start bourkes should not be kept in a cage, they need a flight, as they fly parrallel to the ground, and dont do climbing, like budgies, parrotlets and others of the same type do, neither should they be housed with ANY other of the parrot/parrotlike birds, theyre far too meek and mild and will get bullied literally to death. we kept ours with flock type finches and they thrived and bred well
they shouldnt be handled, their feathers are really soft and, if grabbed at, will 'slip' out, its a defense system, they can just leave their predators with a claw full of feathers, because of their soft feathering they make a very special sound as they fly, i can only describe it as a wiffle,
As adults theyre very difficult to tame, we tamed ours in the nest, by allowing the parents to rear, but handling them everyday from hatch day, they rarely nip, preferring flight to fight and do best n a group as they are a flock species. in an aviary however they can, and often do, become trusting enough to come sit on your shoulder as you go about your business, but def not tame 
As ours were kept in an aviary with mixed finches they were fed a mixed finch food, with added millets, chopped apples, pears, few hulled sunflower seeds ( very fattening) occasional dish of mealworms, kale, lettuce ( not iceburg) chopped tomatoes, fat hen, dandelions, groundsel, etc most of which the finches enjoyed too. remember these are grass parrokeets ( although theyre not part of any parrot species, theyre still known as parrotkeets) make sure any wild plants you give them are well washed and not from where pesticides, or dog wee, couldve been sprayed
these birds are crepuscular, hence they dont do much during the day,(another reason they shouldnt be kept in a cage, they often become obese and get problems with liver legs and feet because of this) come dusk though youll hear them calling to each other with soft little chatterings and whistles, which compared to the calls of budgies is like listening to mozart compared to sex pistols ( budgies are punks of the parrot word)


----------



## hthurston (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I read online they are good first time birds and easy to tame!
The couple i have seen are supposed to be 6 months old.
Is it ok to keep a male and female together in regards with them mating ?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

hthurston said:


> Thank you for the information. I read online they are good first time birds and easy to tame!
> The couple i have seen are supposed to be 6 months old.
> Is it ok to keep a male and female together in regards with them mating ?


as i said theyre flock birds and need company
having a male and female together means they will breed when mature enough
are you planning to keep them in a cage


----------

